

IPhone: Why a 4-inch display is to prefer over 3.5 Inches - eriklarsson
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2011/10/gadget-patrol-bigger-is-better.html
It's not about one-handed phone use; folks who think in terms of smartphones as a one-handed device are still stuck in the telephone age). The real bone of contention is what to do about ageing eyeballs in the era of visual media. While the market for one-handed talk-to-me gadgets is declining, the number of folks with sub-optimal eyesight is only going to grow with time
======
nextparadigms
I think the "thumb reach" advantage is marginal at best. Phones these days are
more like mini-tablets ( <http://www.paulgraham.com/tablets.html> ) and
therefore you'll _want_ your phone to be as big as possible to maximize your
viewing experience (web, games, pictures, videos) while also still keeping its
extreme portability of a smartphone (having it with your at all times). As
long as they fit well in your pocket, and you don't think it's awkward having
a too large phone, then bigger phones are better for most things. Some people
will be comfortable with 4", others with 4.3", others with 4.7" and others
with 5.3".

